# Heroes "Four Months Later" OAD:9-24-2007 *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

It's back!


----------



## minidreamin (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow!! Great show!!


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

Loved It!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm now left hoping that whatever Hiro does in the past doesn't change things to the point of erasing things that have happened "now" despite what we saw tonite. I really despise the idea of just erasing future events and claiming that whatever happened to change the timelines changed everything. Linear time only plz! (With the exception of seeing Hiro freeze time a little perhaps :up: )


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I thiink Hiro will be the real hero then. How else does he learn the sword.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Do people actually think Clair looks good with her eyelashes spiked out like that? Ick. Cool new sidekick for her, though... finally a duplicated power, I guess.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Ah, amnesia. That old chestnut. Favorite of soap operas since they began. 

ANDERS!!! Where's SD6?
Hiro believes in honor and all that, Kensei doesnt. Makes sense that Hiro would become Kensei, win the girl, fight all the battles, make the legend, then return home.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Sark as Kenzei was an interesting reveal. I was expect Sulu to be the immortal Kenzei.

Also, did the time line seem really messed up? "Four Months Later" when we concluded in mid-November doesn't equate to first day of school in California.

West's power seems rather different from Nathan's. Nathan is more like a rocket and West was more graceful. Speaking of powers, I was really hoping to get a glimpse of Kaito Nakamura's and Angela Petrelli's powers.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

SARK, that's who that was, it was driving me crazy. 

I am glad the show is back, but the premier didn't have the wowza factor for me, maybe the show is so good, that I'm harder to impress now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wmm_16 said:


> I thiink Hiro will be the real hero then. How else does he learn the sword.


Yes. But will they pay Michael Moorcock royalties? 

(Science fiction _Behold the Man_ joke...)


----------



## jtonra (Oct 19, 2001)

Who was the "other" flyer? Were we supposed to remember him? Or did they introduce him in this episode and I missed it?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

jtonra said:


> Who was the "other" flyer? Were we supposed to remember him? Or did they introduce him in this episode and I missed it?


Claire's lab partner, West ("Alien or Robot"), who almost ran over her before school started.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I wasn't WOW'ed either. But, I still loved it. Nathan's face in the mirror, what was up with that.... was that what he looked like after Peter was shot in to the sky? Did someone heal him?

Maya was a bit odd. I don't quite understand that one.

I'm looking forward to next week already!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Loved it!

... except for the stupid ads on the bottom 1/3 of the screen that I guess are now invading HD content too (it didn't all last year)


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

WinBear said:


> Also, did the time line seem really messed up? "Four Months Later" when we concluded in mid-November doesn't equate to first day of school in California.


It wasn't the first day of school, it was just the first day of school for Claire in the new town. Also, there was snow in New York indicating it was in fact winter (which it should be).


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I thought the episode was very...very slow.
Claire's in a new school, the cheerleaders are douchebags.
Noah has a new job, the manager is a *********.
Hiro's hero is a *********.
Nathan is melting down and working on a Jim Morrison beard.
All seems a bit predictable...

The part at the end with Peter is interesting, though.
The episode could have used more...or any...Ali Larter.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

brermike said:


> It wasn't the first day of school, it was just the first day of school for Claire in the new town. Also, there was snow in New York indicating it was in fact winter (which it should be).


Why was it Claire's and Lyle's first day of school when Mr. Bennet had been working at Copy Kingdom for months? It was just odd.


----------



## jtonra (Oct 19, 2001)

WinBear said:


> Claire's lab partner, West ("Alien or Robot"), who almost ran over her before school started.


Thanks. My wife and I both missed that. We thought it was Peter until he showed up at the end.


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

WinBear said:


> Why was it Claire's and Lyle's first day of school when Mr. Bennet had been working at Copy Kingdom for months? It was just odd.


Good question


----------



## jtown0620 (Jun 17, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Loved it!
> 
> ... except for the stupid ads on the bottom 1/3 of the screen that I guess are now invading HD content too (it didn't all last year)


Those ads were driving me crazy too! Good episode I was hoping for a Sylar reappearance, maybe next week. I also was wondering about Nathans face in the mirror and Peter being handcuffed to the empty cargo car I bet was at the hand of mommy dearest! Maybe even Nathan, from the looks of his depression, was in on the brain washing and delivery of Peter. I'm really looking forward to next week!


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

WinBear said:


> Why was it Claire's and Lyle's first day of school when Mr. Bennet had been working at Copy Kingdom for months? It was just odd.


Soo..... what was going on when "Nathan" looked in the mirror and saw the burned up face?

At first I thought it was Peter and he's been pretending to be Nathan all this time using a power like Candice's. But then seeing Peter at the end makes me question that.

And I can't remember if Peter had picked up that power or not.....

Alternatively, it could be Sylar. Except I'm not sure he has that power yet or not either. He had it in the five years gone episode, but did he ever meet Candice in this timeline?

Or I guess it could be some sort of dementia of Nathan's.

Thoughts?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

So Kenzei is the sword-smith's daughter, eh? Cool. :up:

Kenzei can't be Hiro -- that's too easy.



So Nathan is really Peter and Peter is really Sylar? Hmm...


Maya makes people's eyes bleed. Not as useful as Midas, but still good for some party tricks.

I just hope Ando can reverse time and save Mr. Sulu.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

WinBear said:


> Why was it Claire's and Lyle's first day of school when Mr. Bennet had been working at Copy Kingdom for months? It was just odd.


What's so odd about that? It was summer, so they'd have summer vacation. Most schools have yet to go to year round schooling. Evidently the Bennett family booked it on out of Odessa at the beginning of summer... Noah just got a job right away, but Claire and Lyle had to wait until fall for school to start.

Edit: yeah, I forgot the season finale was set on November 8. Yeah, that is a bit odd... so this is sometime in March, yet Claire is talking like she is just starting her Junior year of high school. Odd, to say the least. They should have made it 9 months, really, for the timeline to make sense.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

TivoFan said:


> Soo..... what was going on when "Nathan" looked in the mirror and saw the burned up face?


 Nathan probably abandoned Peter high in the athmosphere as his brother was loosing control - and just remembered what his brother looked like at the time - I somehow doubt there is anything sinister going on.



WinBear said:


> West's power seems rather different from Nathan's. Nathan is more like a rocket and West was more graceful.


Seemed more like levitation (like a helicopter) versus flying (like a jet) ... seemed less cool than Nathan's though.


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> What's so odd about that? It was summer, so they'd have summer vacation. Most schools have yet to go to year round schooling. Evidently the Bennett family booked it on out of Odessa at the beginning of summer... Noah just got a job right away, but Claire and Lyle had to wait until fall for school to start.
> 
> Edit: yeah, I forgot the season finale was set on November 8. Yeah, that is a bit odd... so this is sometime in March, yet Claire is talking like she is just starting her Junior year of high school. Odd, to say the least. They should have made it 9 months, really, for the timeline to make sense.


Except this episode was 4 months after the last, and the last took place mid November (election time)....see some of the above posts...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Maya makes people's eyes bleed. Not as useful as Midas, but still good for some party tricks.


I get the impression that when she's apart from her brother, she turns into a human Ebola virus. Maybe her power is to be a human Ebola virus, and his power somehow blocks hers.

For whatever reason, his distress at her being taken away seemed like more than mere fraternal separation anxiety, or even more than worry for her safety...he seemed to know what was coming.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Heh - one thing I just thought of: they should have been using Dunder Mifflin supplies at the copy shop.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TiVaholic said:


> Except this episode was 4 months after the last, and the last took place mid November (election time)....see some of the above posts...


Yup, and see my edit.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> Ah, amnesia. That old chestnut.


Yes?


wmm_16 said:


> I thiink Hiro will be the real hero then. How else does he learn the sword.


How did Sulu learn? Not by going back in time to ancient Japan, I bet...


----------



## KnightShade (Feb 16, 2000)

So I am wondering if Nathan is the guy that killed Hiro's father (Kaito Nakamura) or if they are just setting it up to look like it is him. When Ando is bringing the coffee and the newspaper to Hiro's father, as he is passing through the crowd he briefly bumps into a bearded man in a brown trench coat who then glares at Ando. Ando obviously doesn't recognize him because of the beard, but if you look closely you can tell it is Nathan. I guess it is possible that he planted the picture of Kaito with the helix symbol into the paper as he "bumps" into Ando; a reverse pick-pocket (not sure where he would have picked up that skill). The next scene is where we officially see Nathan for the first time as he walks into Peter's apartment (wearing the same brown trench coat) and finds his mom there. When Nathan orders his mom out of the apartment, she finds the picture of her with the helix symbol taped to a wall in the hallway outside of the apartment. And obviously when Kaito and his assassin go over the side of the building one way for the assassin to survive is to fly away...

But Kaito made it sound like the assassin was someone he knew, possible one of the original group that formed the company.

Now I have a favor to ask. At about the 39 minute mark I lost all video and audio for about 2 minutes. The last thing I saw was Hiro and Takezo Kensei walking and talking, Hiro is commenting in Japanese about how Takezo is a gaijin, Takezo responds in Japanese that he has to pee. This is where I lost the signal. When it comes back Takezo is talking in English, saying "the boat left full of tea, I kept on to find my fortune." Can someone tell me what happened in between?

Thanks.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Yes?
> How did Sulu learn? Not by going back in time to ancient Japan, I bet...


I was just pointing out how just about every single show has used amnesia at some point, but in real life amnesia is very very rare.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> I was just pointing out how just about every single show has used amnesia at some point, but in real life amnesia is very very rare.


And I was just making a joke about my username...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Heh - one thing I just thought of: they should have been using Dunder Mifflin supplies at the copy shop.


I swear I thought Noah was going to call the copy store manager Dwight.

That would have been awesome.



anyway, pretty solid episode.

Who attacked Sulu? (sorry, I can't help but always calling him that). Was it Sylar? Or somebody new? How Peter got into the shipping container will be an interesting story. A new flyboy and a new girl that can kill people without really wanting to.

I think Nikki will be back.. What about Micha and D.L.?


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

KnightShade said:


> Now I have a favor to ask. At about the 39 minute mark I lost all video and audio for about 2 minutes. The last thing I saw was Hiro and Takezo Kensei walking and talking, Hiro is commenting in Japanese about how Takezo is a gaijin, Takezo responds in Japanese that he has to pee. This is where I lost the signal. When it comes back Takezo is talking in English, saying "the boat left full of tea, I kept on to find my fortune." Can someone tell me what happened in between?
> 
> Thanks.


Takezo pees on a tree; Hiro looks away.
Hiro: Are you sure you're Takezo Kensei?
Takezo: Good name, eh? "Kensei"... means "Sword Saint." Men think twice before they trifle with that. I thought of it when I got here from England.
Hiro [English]: You are English?
Takezo [English]: Oh, and there's a surprise! You know, there's very few locals here with whom I can speak plain. Thank God for you, young man!
[Claps Hiro on the shoulders] 
Hiro [Japanese]: Yuck! [Takezo didn't wash his hands]
Takezo [English]: Eh, sorry. Sorry. So, I came over on one of the few trade vessels your Emperor let pass. The boat left full of tea, I kept on to find my fortune.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> I was just pointing out how just about every single show has used amnesia at some point, but in real life amnesia is very very rare.


Amnesia's pretty common when you have the Haitian...

Greg


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I have a wild hunch. Takezo is the "killer" in the future. He uses the same symbol...maybe Hiro brings him into the future and he turns evil at some point?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Edit: yeah, I forgot the season finale was set on November 8. Yeah, that is a bit odd... so this is sometime in March, yet Claire is talking like she is just starting her Junior year of high school. Odd, to say the least. They should have made it 9 months, really, for the timeline to make sense.


They're living on the fringes of society anyway, so there's no reason to think they're going to enroll Claire in school right away. HRG let her take a few months off to tie up some loose ends or something.

I'm just wondering how her dad is making enough at the copy shop to pay the mortgage on that showcase home they're living in. I guess he had some money in the bank, but geez, talk about a continuity problem. The pimply-faced boss is going to be a bit jealous when he gets invited over for dinner one day!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I dunno.
I kind of want to see Hiro assume the mantle of Kensei.

I thought that this was a reasonable set up episode and we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Greato Scotto!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought the best part of the episode was West. I've always loved "flying" as a superpower and now we get to see someone who apparently isn't afraid to use it!  Although when he flew away from Clarie's window, the visual effect wasn't that good. 

Overall I was fairly content with this new season opener, but wasn't "wowed" like I was last season.

No more George Takei? So soon!


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Thank goodness Kensei was an Englishman. All throughout his opening dialog, I kept thinking, "Man, he has a horrendous accent. Did they pick a Japanese guy with an accent worse than Ando's Korean accent? Why doesn't Hiro call him on it?" 

--Carlos V.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> I was just pointing out how just about every single show has used amnesia at some point, but in real life amnesia is very very rare.


Unless you work for the current administration ... then it is very common.
<Alberto Gonzalez>"I don't recall ..."</Gonzalez>

I was thinking Maya's power was something like a Super-powered Montezuma's Revenge that kills people en masse and leaves their corpses with bleeding eyes.

I first thought it was the Invisible Man who pushed Hiro's dad off the roof, but we could see his hands.

Nice to see that the Petrelli's both survived. It looked like Nathan was channeling Jack from LOST ... growing the Unibomber beard and drowning in booze.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I kind of want to see Hiro assume the mantle of Kensei.


Unless, of course, the sword smith happens to be Kaito. Then Hiro being Kensei would mean he would fall in love with his sister. My guess is that Han Kensei will have a change of heart, and decide to help out.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> Thank goodness Kensei was an Englishman. All throughout his opening dialog, I kept thinking, "Man, he has a horrendous accent. Did they pick a Japanese guy with an accent worse than Ando's Korean accent? Why doesn't Hiro call him on it?"


Hiro should have some difficulty understanding him. I doubt 1671 Japanese sounds all that similar to 2007 Japanese. Hiro _shouldn't_ call him on it since he should recognize language drift once he realizes he's in the past. Hiro should also have some difficulty understanding him in English, given both language drift and his lack of total fluency, but that's probably too much reality for a network show to deal with.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> The episode could have used more...or any...Ali Larter.


Or Kristen Bell. I was promised Kristen Bell.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

tivogurl said:


> Hiro should have some difficulty understanding him. I doubt 1671 Japanese sounds all that similar to 2007 Japanese.


The other two nitpicks I had was that the level of Japanese was a bit too informal, and that Hiro was sprinkling in an English loanword or two. The first one I noticed was when he used the word "fan" I think. One, it's English, and two, it didn't show up until 1890 or so.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> The other two nitpicks I had was that the level of Japanese was a bit too informal, and that Hiro was sprinkling in an English loanword or two. The first one I noticed was when he used the word "fan" I think. One, it's English, and two, it didn't show up until 1890 or so.


Well, Hiro was born a little after 1890, and is a pretty big, cough, fan of American culture. So it doesn't strike me as being unlikely...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

jtown0620 said:


> Those ads were driving me crazy too! Good episode I was hoping for a Sylar reappearance, maybe next week. I also was wondering about Nathans face in the mirror and Peter being handcuffed to the empty cargo car I bet was at the hand of mommy dearest! Maybe even Nathan, from the looks of his depression, was in on the brain washing and delivery of Peter. I'm really looking forward to next week!


Sylar did make an appearance... He was in Maya's dream saying "I can see you"...


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

In the 9th podcast they said Maya's power was somehow linked to her brother, I didn't tag it since it has been figured out already. My first thought of course was "wonder twin powers activate! " 

I thought it was a pretty week episode and was disappointed that both Nathan and Matt have split from their wives. I really wanted to see if Matt could hear the thoughts of his unborn baby and see what powers, if any, Nathan's sons get. I'm betting they will bring them back in the future.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

If you read the online comics, there's a lot to catch up on and there's some background on Maya and Alejandro.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Overall good episode ...

Does "Four Months Later" really relate to the timeline after the last episode? Or was there something else that happened 4 months ago that we don't know about... yet?

Of course, it has been 4 months since the season 1 finale... but that can't be what they mean.... can it?


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

scottykempf said:


> in real life amnesia is very very rare.


Peter was wearing the Haitian's necklace in the container. Perhaps Peter had his memory wiped.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

WinBear said:


> Why was it Claire's and Lyle's first day of school when Mr. Bennet had been working at Copy Kingdom for months? It was just odd.


I'd guess that Copy Kingdom is a franchise -- maybe he got transferred from another branch?

A better question -- how can he afford to even *feed* a family of 4 (and a quarter) on a copy-store clerk's salary? Obviously he doesn't need the money but, in that case, wouldn't he be better off to spend his free time fighting the "Company", protecting Claire, and not doing crossword puzzles and intimidating pimply-faced manager dweebs?

P.S. Speaking of the "dweeb" -- when Noah held him down, did you notice the rather large scar on his forehead, below his hairline? It was likely a real scar, but if not, then these two have a common acquaintance.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> What's so odd about that? It was summer, so they'd have summer vacation. Most schools have yet to go to year round schooling. Evidently the Bennett family booked it on out of Odessa at the beginning of summer... Noah just got a job right away, but Claire and Lyle had to wait until fall for school to start.
> 
> Edit: yeah, I forgot the season finale was set on November 8. Yeah, that is a bit odd... so this is sometime in March, yet Claire is talking like she is just starting her Junior year of high school. Odd, to say the least. They should have made it 9 months, really, for the timeline to make sense.


Nine months would have made a lot more sense for Parkman's story line. Four months, and he has recovered from four shots to the chest, divorced his pregnant wife, and received custody of a little girl. Yeah, a single, divorced man in an obviously dangerous job, receiving custody. Of course, he would have know just what to say at the custody hearings


----------



## packerowner (Jun 20, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Sylar did make an appearance... He was in Maya's dream saying "I can see you"...


No. This is a new bad guy. She distinguishes between the two last season's final episode. She could find Sylar, but this guy she didn't want to find because he could see her.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

hehe...people actually spend time complaining about how some things in Heroes aren't realistic enough.
Superpowers and time travel though, that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The biggest problem is that there are too many characters and they are adding more. The cast will become too bloated, and will focus too much on the new people, and not the people we've come to like.

The same thing happened on Lost when they added the Tailies, and then realized it was a mistake and killed them off.

Also, is Sulu dead for good? If Hiro can travel though time, can he come back and save him? Of course, there is the time paradox that he would have already if he did, so therefore he didn't.

Also also, it's four months later in real time, but Hiro's only been in his time for one day.

Also also also, was the symbol on the photographs the same symbol as the Japanese hero? I think it was.


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

wprager said:


> I'd guess that Copy Kingdom is a franchise -- maybe he got transferred from another branch?
> 
> A better question -- how can he afford to even *feed* a family of 4 (and a quarter) on a copy-store clerk's salary? Obviously he doesn't need the money but, in that case, wouldn't he be better off to spend his free time fighting the "Company", protecting Claire, and not doing crossword puzzles and intimidating pimply-faced manager dweebs?
> 
> P.S. Speaking of the "dweeb" -- when Noah held him down, did you notice the rather large scar on his forehead, below his hairline? It was likely a real scar, but if not, then these two have a common acquaintance.


I would think the Company paid well or even pre-paid very well. It was a dangerous job and I could see them setting up their employess with plenty of cash, they have their own King Midas, in case of an "accident" to take care of families left behind.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

On a scale of one to ten, this episode sucked. I kept wanting to fast forward, but I was afraid I'd miss some information that would be important in later episodes. The characters were all very flat and uninteresting. The Heroes writers have never been good a characterization, but I thought they were especially bad in this episode. The storyline was a lot of fun last year, and there was a hint of a storyline that will be developed in time, but I was really hoping for a better effort for a season premiere. Very disappointing.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

tivogurl said:


> Hiro should have some difficulty understanding him. I doubt 1671 Japanese sounds all that similar to 2007 Japanese. Hiro _shouldn't_ call him on it since he should recognize language drift once he realizes he's in the past. Hiro should also have some difficulty understanding him in English, given both language drift and his lack of total fluency, but that's probably too much reality for a network show to deal with.


Frankly, the way the Englishman spoke English I expected him to be from the future.
Hiro: I'm from the future!
Kensei: Me too!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> hehe...people actually spend time complaining about how some things in Heroes aren't realistic enough.
> Superpowers and time travel though, that's perfectly fine.


I think they just want the story to be internally consistent. Not perfectly realistic.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

emandbri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to be a spoiler police, but that really was a spoiler (and a fairly signifiant one at that.) Please use Spoiler tags that reveals any information coming from an outside souce (podcast, comics, interviews, etc.)

As far as the episode, I enjoyed it. My wife wondered where Niki (and Micha/DL) were, but I did not miss them.

Was it Nathan or Peter when Nathan looked in the Mirror? I thought it was Peter, but I could not tell for sure.

Speaking of spoilers, I wanted to kill my wife last night. When Sulu open the newspaper and the picture with the helix fell out, she immediately turned to me and said "He's toast." Then she adds "Woops I should not have said that!" Thanks for ruining for me. 

So, are Matt and Mohinder posing as a same-sex couple to raise Molly? Not that theres any thing wrong with that.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

HoldenBanky said:


> I would think the Company paid well or even pre-paid very well. It was a dangerous job and I could see them setting up their employess with plenty of cash, they have their own King Midas, in case of an "accident" to take care of families left behind.


Pretty much what I was thinking, as well. However, given that he obviously does not need the CK paycheck, why is he not full time on the "bringing down the Company" gig? Or are his savings not quite enough to get by, and he needs an extra $6/hr for keep important stuff like Claire-bear's cell phone and her new car/insurance?

Spekaing of her cellphone: did Noah *not* see Charlie's Angels? They can track her down just like that <snap>!


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

As far as Bennett working, I was under the assumption that he is doing everything he can to stay under the radar. That means him working a crappy job and Claire not doing anything to get any attention.

I took it when Nathan saw that face in the mirror was his mind thinking what Peter would look like. I think he is the dumps for knowing what he was going to let happen, and then for helping kill his brother.

Overall, I liked this episode. I think it was a set up for the coming episodes. But we need those episodes as well. The pilot last season was very similar.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Sylar did make an appearance... He was in Maya's dream saying "I can see you"...


First of all it was Molly dreaming that. But that's not Sylar. Molly made it clear that the bad guy that can see her when she tries to find him is NOT Sylar. This was covered in the finale last season. She said she can find anyone with an ability except for this guy because when she tries to focus on him he can see her.

The timeline of "Four Months Later" doesn't bother me. If you're starting a whole new life, I'd hold off on the kids starting school until they had their new life memorized so as not to slip up. What bothered me was, "Here, Claire, Happy Birthday!" and he hands Claire the keys to a brand new Nissan Rogue. Last year was the Versa, this year is the Rogue I guess. My guess is that Mrs. Bennett will try to enter Mr. Muggles into a dog show or something and someone will track them down that way.

Good catch to whoever suspected Nathan of being the one that killed Hiro's dad. I thought it was going to be the invisable man at first because they were up there on that roof where he use to hide out anyway. Then my next thought was Peter is back for revenge....the radiation must have turned him evil or something. But I like the idea that it was Nathan.

And speaking of Nathan and Peter...I really want to know what happened. How did Nathan survive??? As others said last season, even if he did just throw Peter up in the atmosphere he would have had to deal with the radiation exposure. They've got a lot of explaining to do this season...I can't wait


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> Speaking of spoilers, I wanted to kill my wife last night. When Sulu open the newspaper and the picture with the helix fell out, she immediately turned to me and said "He's toast." Then she adds "Woops I should not have said that!" Thanks for ruining for me.


You mean that thought didn't cross your mind? Or did she actually know as fact that he was gonna bite it?

When it dropped, I figured out what it was almost immediately... even before he said I'll be dead in 24 hours...

It's not like that plot device hasn't ever been used before...


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

RBlount said:


> I hate to be a spoiler police, but that really was a spoiler (and a fairly signifiant one at that.) Please use Spoiler tags that reveals any information coming from an outside souce (podcast, comics, interviews, etc.)


I dunno dude, I thought that element of the story was _so_ obvious.



RBlount said:


> Was it Nathan or Peter when Nathan looked in the Mirror? I thought it was Peter, but I could not tell for sure.


Peter is who I 'saw' as well.

I suppose my low expectations helped (I hated last season's finale) because I actually enjoyed this episode. I have to agree with what a few others have said though, they're working on too many characters at once.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> Greato Scotto!


Yes?


MasterOfPuppets said:


> hehe...people actually spend time complaining about how some things in Heroes aren't realistic enough.
> Superpowers and time travel though, that's perfectly fine.


In fiction, you have to establish a set of rules and stick by them. In this universe, people can have superpowers and travel through time, but there is a still a twelve month Gregorian calendar that they must follow.


RBlount said:


> Speaking of spoilers, I wanted to kill my wife last night. When Sulu open the newspaper and the picture with the helix fell out, she immediately turned to me and said "He's toast." Then she adds "Woops I should not have said that!" Thanks for ruining for me.


She ruined something for you that was revealed seven seconds later?

And I enjoyed this episode compared to last years garbage final 3 episodes.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

uncdrew said:


> So Kenzei is the sword-smith's daughter, eh? Cool. :up:
> 
> So Nathan is really Peter and Peter is really Sylar? Hmm...


Huh?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cheerdude said:


> Overall good episode ...
> 
> Does "Four Months Later" really relate to the timeline after the last episode? Or was there something else that happened 4 months ago that we don't know about... yet?


In Heroes time, it's 4 months after the last episode.



Spoiler



Episode 8 - I think - this season will flash back to show us what we missed in those 4 months.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Peter's mom and hiro's dad indicated that there were, what, 11 or 12 original members of the company, 2 or 3 killed, and 9 remain. It was strongly implied that one of the 9 was the one who killed hiro's dad. It was someone with a fairly slight build.

About kristen bell:



Spoiler



Didn't the info we read indicate she's not on till november?



The latino chick's power is probably simply hard to control and she goes into a panic when her brother isn't around. On the other hand, maybe this season focuses a lot on siblings and his power is to negate her power.

Annoying preview of upcoming episodes had the following spoiler which I felt was really unfair to show:



Spoiler



Sylar on a beach? I am only ok with that if both he and peter were resurrected by someone linderman-esque.



Which would explain peter's new necklace possibly.

Incidentally, someone made that symbol on a window at a restaurant here recently. Or it was just a very coincidentally symbol-looking smudge of paint or dirt. It was kind of creepy.

Overall a decent episode. This time around, I find myself more interested in claire's goings on than hiro's, which kind of bothers me.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

how funny and awkward the scene was at the dining table with the "Butler" family?

overall, I loved this episode! the choice of background music made it for me.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

jpwoof said:


> how funny and awkward the scene was at the dining table with the "Butler" family?
> 
> overall, I loved this episode! the choice of background music made it for me.


The table scene had a slight That 70's Show feel. They were just missing the smoke and random giggles.

Overall, good show. The nissan ads got to be a little much, but whatever. Def looking forward to next weeks episode.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I got the impression that Maya was sick with the infection that Mohinder was speaking about. They were traveling to the US to try and get her cured. I took the killing/bleeding eye thing to be a symptom of the infection. Maybe I'm way off base here?


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

RBlount said:


> Speaking of spoilers, I wanted to kill my wife last night. When Sulu open the newspaper and the picture with the helix fell out, she immediately turned to me and said "He's toast." Then she adds "Woops I should not have said that!" Thanks for ruining for me.


I have a theory on who put that helix in the newspaper. I'm guessing Nathan. Remember that he bumped with Ando on the street? Nathan was also around when his mom got her helix.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> I got the impression that Maya was sick with the infection that Mohinder was speaking about. They were traveling to the US to try and get her cured. I took the killing/bleeding eye thing to be a symptom of the infection. Maybe I'm way off base here?


I'm thinking the same thing. Her brother might have a countering effect type of power. That's why they made a point that they cannot be separated.

The wonder-twins!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I don't think Maya is sick. I think she considers her power to be a sickness because it kills.

It is not a spoiler to say that Kristin Bell comes in at the fifth episode, because we don't know what role she will be playing. (I knew that Sark was playing Kenzei. Now THAT was a spoiler.)


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

yawn


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Everytime I saw the brother and sister all I could think was "Wondertwin powers activate!" 

EDIT: Apparently jp 3 posts up thought so as well.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

All I could think was "she's hot!"


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Careful don't look too long - she'll burn your eyes out.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I got the impression that Maya was sick with the infection that Mohinder was speaking about. They were traveling to the US to try and get her cured. I took the killing/bleeding eye thing to be a symptom of the infection. Maybe I'm way off base here?


Unless it's already mutated, the infection Mohinder referred to infects and kills "mutants", not the general populace. That was the whole point of Mohinder's lecture, that unless they cure the disease, mutants will end up dying, which will prevent the evolution of the human species.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> I have a theory on who put that helix in the newspaper. I'm guessing Nathan. Remember that he bumped with Ando on the street? Nathan was also around when his mom got her helix.


How would Nathan know about the previous generation of "heroes", and their ritual of marking a picture with the sign?

Sulu mentioned to Angella that there were 9 left. I'm guessing it's one of them, someone we don't know yet.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Unless it's already mutated, the infection Mohinder referred to infects and kills "mutants", not the general populace. That was the whole point of Mohinder's lecture, that unless they cure the disease, mutants will end up dying, which will prevent the evolution of the human species.


Wait, Wait, Wait ...

OK, I am known for not getting what is going on, but didn't Mohinder tell Bennet that they (the company) had taken the bait.

Could this bait be the fanciful creation of the virus to attract the company?

-Roll


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

headroll said:


> Wait, Wait, Wait ...
> 
> OK, I am known for not getting what is going on, but didn't Mohinder tell Bennet that they (the company) had taken the bait.
> 
> ...


possible. That thought crossed my mind.

And speaking of taking down The Company...

When this series started, I thought the idea was that each season would be self contained. But it's becoming clear that it's not going to be that way. Last night's show was full of references to things that happened in the previous season and it seems like this will only continue. Not that there is really anything wrong with that, but it seems like a change from how the show was originally envisioned...


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> possible. That thought crossed my mind.
> 
> And speaking of taking down The Company...
> 
> When this series started, I thought the idea was that each season would be self contained. But it's becoming clear that it's not going to be that way. Last night's show was full of references to things that happened in the previous season and it seems like this will only continue. Not that there is really anything wrong with that, but it seems like a change from how the show was originally envisioned...


I remember that being said, but I knew it wouldn't happen. The network is not going to allow it. They want something recognizable that keeps people coming back. They want to be able to say that certain well loved charactes will be back next season. What they don't realize is that if you tell a good story with good characters people will watch it every year even if none of the characters or stories from the previous year return.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Regarding the actor who plays Kensei, as some interesting (well, it was to me) info.

Many of you may know him as Sark on Alias. And on that show he spoke with an english (UK) accent as well. 

But David Anders was born in Oregon!

I'm not a linguist but he does have a pretty good accent and this is now at least show #2 where he's used it.

KD


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

headroll said:


> Wait, Wait, Wait ...
> 
> OK, I am known for not getting what is going on, but didn't Mohinder tell Bennet that they (the company) had taken the bait.
> 
> ...


Maybe. Didn't Mohinder indicate that this virus or whatever is what killed his sister...but if I remember correctly, Molly had the same virus and Mohinder figured out that the cure for it was in his blood...or something along those lines.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

headroll said:


> Wait, Wait, Wait ...
> 
> OK, I am known for not getting what is going on, but didn't Mohinder tell Bennet that they (the company) had taken the bait.
> 
> ...


Wasn't Molly sick with some virus? That is what I thought he was talking about.

edit: too slow.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Unless it's already mutated, the infection Mohinder referred to infects and kills "mutants", not the general populace. That was the whole point of Mohinder's lecture, that unless they cure the disease, mutants will end up dying, which will prevent the evolution of the human species.


Who's to say they don't have powers though? I got the impression that they both had superpowers and she got infected (somehow). They were even reading Mohinder's book on the truck and commented on how he had it all figured out. And they needed to get to New York to see the doctor that could heal. It just seems like this is all related.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

kdelande said:


> Regarding the actor who plays Kensei, as some interesting (well, it was to me) info.
> 
> Many of you may know him as Sark on Alias. And on that show he spoke with an english (UK) accent as well.
> 
> ...


And to make this more interesting, this is a considerably different accent than he used for the character of Sark, a more cultured and refined accent (which would be appropriate for someone affording to travel aboard a trade vessel to East Asia in the 1600's).


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> And to make this more interesting, this is a considerably different accent than he used for the character of Sark, a more cultured and refined accent (which would be appropriate for someone affording to travel aboard a trade vessel to East Asia in the 1600's).


You beat me to it. I remembered from Alias that he was American, but I was surprised that he used a totally different English dialect!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

dimented said:


> I remember that being said, but I knew it wouldn't happen. The network is not going to allow it. They want something recognizable that keeps people coming back. They want to be able to say that certain well loved charactes will be back next season. What they don't realize is that if you tell a good story with good characters people will watch it every year even if none of the characters or stories from the previous year return.


That's exactly what happened.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

dimented said:


> I remember that being said, but I knew it wouldn't happen. The network is not going to allow it. They want something recognizable that keeps people coming back. They want to be able to say that certain well loved charactes will be back next season. What they don't realize is that if you tell a good story with good characters people will watch it every year even if none of the characters or stories from the previous year return.


I'm totally bummed out about this decision.

I thought they were going to keep a couple (I read this as one or two) characters. Frankly, I would be been happier with no returns... or only a characters that have a main part in the whole plot outline. Like Mulander.

Did they already write out this whole storyline of the series? Or are they just writing it as they go? I really hope they have a finite amount of content, as I see the show getting weaker as time goes on if it is simply open ended.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Mulander? Is that some sort of hybridization of mohinder and zoolander?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

So I'm confused.

- was the virus Mohinder was talking about a virus affecting "heores" with powers or was it the powers themselves that he was saying was the virus that had to be eradicated?

- does he believe what he was talking about or was the whole thing an act to get the Company interested in him?

- does Maya have a the virus or just an unfortunate "power"?

- was there ever any mention of a virus last season?

- who did Nathan see in the mirror?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Not sure how long I'll stay on these discussions - they typically make me feel dumb. 

Couple of thoughts:

--Would have liked for them to explain why Nathan wasn't a congressman. Maybe it's obvious to some that his alcoholism would prevent it, but I'm not so sure.
--Hiro's dad and Grandma Petrelli referred to "Deveaux, Linderman, now you...there are 9 of us left." Could these be the 12 mythical individuals who run the world? And could the new heroes be the next generation?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> So I'm confused.
> 
> - was the virus Mohinder was talking about a virus affecting "heores" with powers or was it the powers themselves that he was saying was the virus that had to be eradicated?
> 
> ...


The virus - which Molly has and which killed Mohinder's sister - was mentioned at the end of the season, and it was determined that antibodies in Mohinder's blood cured the virus. This was not the power that Molly had, but a separate virus. I'm in the camp that believes that Maya has a power, but not necessarily the virus, but believes that it's a virus. I think it was fairly well established in Mohinder's discussion with Bennet/Butler that his speeches were designed to get the Company to reach out to him.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No mention yet of Dominic Keating from Star Trek appearing? I caught the name at the credits but didn't know who he played. I assumed it was one of the guys at the end because they were in Ireland.

Very minor spoiler confirmed it here

http://www.heroesfanatic.com/2007/07/dominic-keating-on-board-for-season-two-of-heroes/


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Why is everyone confused about nathan and the mirror? It seemed like a basic storytelling device to me. He sees his mangled brother, because it still bugs him.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

serumgard said:


> --Would have liked for them to explain why Nathan wasn't a congressman. Maybe it's obvious to some that his alcoholism would prevent it, but I'm not so sure.


See #5 reference here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_Petrelli#_note-3


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TAsunder said:


> Why is everyone confused about nathan and the mirror? It seemed like a basic storytelling device to me. He sees his mangled brother, because it still bugs him.


'Cause it looked like himself (Nathan) to me. But your explanation is what I think is the truth.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> See #5 reference here
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_Petrelli#_note-3


So how many websites and sources outside the actual show do I need to track down before I get the full story? The novels I get...wouldn't it have just been easier to say, "Your wife left, you resigned your congressional seat, etc."?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I just hope that Dominic Keating's acting abilities have improved since Enterprise.

*this is my angry face  , this is my sad face  * 

That about covers his range as an actor.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> {Maya's} brother might have a countering effect type of power. That's why they made a point that they cannot be separated.


I thought they didn't want to be separated because the driver was a sleazeball who clearly intended on molesting the sister if she rode up front in the cab of the truck.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

getreal said:


> I thought they didn't want to be separated because the driver was a sleazeball who clearly intended on molesting the sister if she rode up front in the cab of the truck.


They made it seem that way at first, but being that this is heroes, it was clear that this was not the case to us. Especially when combined with the ambiguous wording of their dialogue about having to keep on the run.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> 'Cause it looked like himself (Nathan) to me. But your explanation is what I think is the truth.


Wikipedia agrees with you. Hmmm! Well, in either case, it was a mangled petrelli fantasy vision type situation.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

getreal said:


> I thought they didn't want to be separated because the driver was a sleazeball who clearly intended on molesting the sister if she rode up front in the cab of the truck.


That's the way it seemed at first, but when they were beating up the brother, and she was screaming about how they didn't know what they were doing, and they were making a mistake, I figured it was something else. Though I half expected her to say "You'll make him angry! You woulnd't like him when he's angry!" and then in the next scene he turns green.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, Hiro was born a little after 1890, and is a pretty big, cough, fan of American culture. So it doesn't strike me as being unlikely...


I meant to be a bit more clear. Given Hiro's modernisms, how did Kensei understand them?

--Carlos V.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

As mentioned above, http://www.votepetrelli.com has Nathan's resignation letter (I don't think it's a spoiler since he's clearly not in Congress). There's a goof though; it says he's resigning his Senate seat, but he was running for the 30th Congressional (House) district. Maybe he's so wasted he thought he was a senator. 

There's some more background info on Maya and Alejandro at Hana's blog.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

Unbeliever said:


> I meant to be a bit more clear. Given Hiro's modernisms, how did Kensei understand them?
> 
> --Carlos V.


Don't read into it so much. If they started to speak in 1607 terms, then we would have a hard time understanding them. Just go with the flow.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

People keep calling the symbol on the photo an "S" or a helix.

I really think it was Kensei's symbol. The same one on his flag.

Am I wrong?

And Peter was wearing it on his neck too at the end.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> I meant to be a bit more clear. Given Hiro's modernisms, how did Kensei understand them?


Psst ... I don't wanna spoil it for you, but it's all make-believe. Like a comic book, only with actors playing the parts.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bdowell said:


> I'm now left hoping that whatever Hiro does in the past doesn't change things to the point of erasing things that have happened "now" despite what we saw tonite. I really despise the idea of just erasing future events and claiming that whatever happened to change the timelines changed everything. Linear time only plz! (With the exception of seeing Hiro freeze time a little perhaps :up: )


It's a little late for that - without the power to change a timeline, they would be four months into rebuilding a large chunk of New York.

(The problem with time travel is, technically it only affects the person doing the travelling. If Hiro were to do something that, say, prevented Claire from being born, she wouldn't just "disappear" in the "present" timeline. Then again, they've had Hiro meet himself at one point, which opens up another can of worms with the whole "what happens if I kill the earlier version of myself?" argument...)

-- Don


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Turtleboy said:


> People keep calling the symbol on the photo an "S" or a helix.
> 
> I really think it was Kensei's symbol. The same one on his flag.
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right.

And wasn't it seen last year too? On some of the characters' shoulders as a tattoo or something?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> It's a little late for that - without the power to change a timeline, they would be four months into rebuilding a large chunk of New York.


Considering the Exploding Man and Charlie subplots, it would seem they're saying that there is an absolute present (now) _before_ which things can't be changed in a meaningful way (Hiro can go into the past and appear in the photos with Charlie even though he wasn't in them to begin with, but he can't save her life), but _after_ which events are malleable.


cwoody222 said:


> And wasn't it seen last year too? On some of the characters' shoulders as a tattoo or something?


It was seen all over the place--a pattern in the DNA printout, a hose in a swimming pool, the Primatech logo, etc. etc. etc.

They call it the Helix.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_(TV_series)#Helix


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

In one of the online comics about the Haitian, the helix symbol is referred to as the snake and crane, I think.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The reason he couldn't save charlie was because she had a terminal illness, I thought...


----------



## jfjellstad (May 6, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> (The problem with time travel is, technically it only affects the person doing the travelling. If Hiro were to do something that, say, prevented Claire from being born, she wouldn't just "disappear" in the "present" timeline.


Eh, how would you know that?

Doesn't timetravel rules depend on the author of the story?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

- Even though the episode title is "Four Months Later" it doesn't say four months from a particular date.
- What happened to the Haitian?
- Could he be behind Peter's amnesia?
- Since he was last seen working for Peter's & Nathan's mother, could she be the one behind sticking him in a container?
- Didn't the cheerleaders at the new school look a bit old?
- I already don't like the new kid.
- What's up with Nathan's Grizzly Adams look?
- I also think Hiro will turn out to be the Kensai of the legends.
- Wanna bet Hiro's dad isn't dead?



DancnDude said:


> Who's to say they don't have powers though? I got the impression that they both had superpowers and she got infected (somehow). They were even reading Mohinder's book on the truck and commented on how he had it all figured out. And they needed to get to New York to see the doctor that could heal. It just seems like this is all related.


Well actually... It was Mohinder's Father's book.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It's clearly and obviously four months from the date of the Season Finale.

I think I might have to abandon these threads the same way I did on the Lost threads due to too much silly interpretations.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> It's clearly and obviously four months from the date of the Season Finale.


Yes, but by which calendar?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> - Wanna bet Hiro's dad isn't dead?


Yes.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> It's clearly and obviously four months from the date of the Season Finale.
> 
> I think I might have to abandon these threads the same way I did on the Lost threads due to too much silly interpretations.


and people trying to call BS on what is going on

IE, the language shift over 400 years and the idea of time travel not being possible.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Another silly thing. Nathan killing Hiro's dad?

I'd bet it's Nathan's dad being alive more than I'd believe it's Nathan.

Why would Nathan bumping into Ando on the street have anything to do with him killing Hiro's dad?

-smak-


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I think I might have to abandon these threads the same way I did on the Lost threads due to too much silly interpretations.


I think I might be right behind you.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I thought the episode was very...very slow.
> Claire's in a new school, the cheerleaders are douchebags.
> Noah has a new job, the manager is a *********.
> Hiro's hero is a *********.
> ...


Agreed....wasn't very impressed with this as season premiere.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

smak said:


> Another silly thing. Nathan killing Hiro's dad?
> 
> I'd bet it's Nathan's dad being alive more than I'd believe it's Nathan.
> 
> ...


Because it was _heavily_ implied that he was the one that put the picture into the newspaper (and he could've easily put his mother's picture out in the hallway.) It's probably just misdirection, but it's there.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

serumgard said:


> Not sure how long I'll stay on these discussions - they typically make me feel dumb.


Me too. But then I go to work and tell them theories from here and stuff I missed and picked up here, and I feel smart.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Me too. But then I go to work and tell them theories from here and stuff I missed and picked up here, and I feel smart.


If I hadn't watched the entire first season in the last 2 weeks, I probably wouldn't have lasted this long. God only knows how long I'll be able to keep up.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> ... The pimply-faced boss is going to be a bit jealous when he gets invited over for dinner one day!


Speaking of him, anyone notice the scar on his forehead? Kinda like one that Sylar inflicts.  
Or am I reading too much into this?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Speaking of him, anyone notice the scar on his forehead? Kinda like one that Sylar inflicts.
> Or am I reading too much into this?


You may or may not be reading too much into it, but you obviously haven't read the thread.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I did read through the thread, and I'm sure I may have missed something along the way. After all, it was 5 pages of a lot of ramblings.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> Speaking of him, anyone notice the scar on his forehead? Kinda like one that Sylar inflicts.
> Or am I reading too much into this?


Yes. It's a scar on his head. That is all. Nothing to see here. I also don't remember it being horizontal, more of an angle downwards. Not even close to a scar that would have been caused by Sylar.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think it looked more like a Voldemort scar...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

johnperkins21 said:


> Not even close to a scar that would have been caused by Sylar.


Not to mention the whole walking around alive part...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Not to mention the whole walking around alive part...


Maybe Sylar removed his special brain and replaced it with Dwight Shrute's brain.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kablemodem said:


> Maybe Sylar removed his special brain and replaced it with Dwight Shrute's brain.


Maybe that was Sylar's original body, and he just HAD to upgrade..?

(And if anybody could do brain transplant surgery on himself, it would be Sylar! )


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Great episode! Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

johnperkins21 said:


> Yes. It's a scar on his head. That is all. Nothing to see here. I also don't remember it being horizontal, more of an angle downwards. Not even close to a scar that would have been caused by Sylar.


Well, it could have been one of Sylar's earlier work, when he was still working out the kinks. Maybe the guy was a catch-and-release for him.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Not that I think there's anything to this guy's scar, but it does bring up something I've been thinking about. It seems like just about everyone who has more than 3 lines in this show ends up having "abilities" sooner or later. For some reason that rubs me the wrong way a little, makes it feel like the special ones aren't all that special. Kind of like Clair's new friend. Once I saw he was going to be a new character, my question wasn't "wonder if he's got powers?", it was "wonder what his power will be?"

Kind of takes the fun out of it a little.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

In addition to flying he either has the power to spot other Specials, or works for someone keeping tabs on the Butlers.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> In addition to flying he either has the power to spot other Specials, or works for someone keeping tabs on the Butlers.


I don't know. I think he's just interested in Claire. I can't blame him there.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I dunno. When I saw his power, I wondered if he could be Claire's half-brother. I'd guess that Nathan had more than one affair.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

a quote from the director's blog, to answer some of people's question:



> Tim, the writers, and the non-writing producers (which includes me) all spent a lot of time talking about how we were going to tell stories this year, and where all the characters were at when we meet them. The title of the episode tells you a lot  Its FOUR MONTHS LATER and we are meeting all of our recurring characters four months after the events in Kirby Plaza, when Nathan flew Peter into the sky and the Heroes prevented the destruction of NYC.
> 
> Theres almost no explanation for what happened in the intervening time. And, as Tim points out, almost all of the characters are flipped in intention and situation from where we first met them last year.
> 
> Nathan, who was so in control and determined as a political candidate last year, has seemingly lost it all and has no goals. He drinks alone in a bar and is haunted by a disfigured version of himself. Who is this vision and what is the symbolism behind his horrible disfigurement?


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes. But will they pay Michael Moorcock royalties?
> 
> (Science fiction _Behold the Man_ joke...)


Hiro is waay too nice of a guy to be one of Moorcock's immortal hero incarnations.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

WinBear said:


> Why was it Claire's and Lyle's first day of school when Mr. Bennet had been working at Copy Kingdom for months? It was just odd.


Summer vacation?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

TreborPugly said:


> Summer vacation?


The events of last season ended in early November. The following four months is not summer vacation time, even in California.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TreborPugly said:


> Summer vacation?


As pointed out above, it's currently sometime right around March (plus or minus a week or two). This episode (apparently) occurs 4 months after the season finale, which was set on November 8.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

But in California, it's summer all the time!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

allan said:


> I dunno. When I saw his power, I wondered if he could be Claire's half-brother. I'd guess that Nathan had more than one affair.


Think different...

Think about Daddy Petrelli and levitate-boy being her Uncle by relation...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TreborPugly said:


> But in California, it's summer all the time!


86 straight days of sunshine.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Didn't think this episode was that great. Didn't like HRG's boss - waaay too cliche'd. Didn't like Claire's new boyfriend-to-be. The head cheerleader was a cartoon character. Can't stand Mr. Muggles.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> 86 straight days of sunshine.


The part of Texas they are supposed to be from would typically have about that or more.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I think I might have to abandon these threads the same way I did on the Lost threads due to too much silly interpretations.


Me too, but for a different reason.

I abandoned the Lost threads because with so many people not reading them first and then smeeking, they were twice as long as they needed to be.

I'm in the "if you can't take the time to first read others' thoughts, why should anyone care about yours" camp.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Me too, but for a different reason.
> 
> I abandoned the Lost threads because with so many people not reading them first and then smeeking, they were twice as long as they needed to be.
> 
> I'm in the "if you can't take the time to first read others' thoughts, why should anyone care about yours" camp.


Ah, but if the thread is padded with a bunch of repeated stuff, then who wants to put in the effort to read it all first?

(In my own defense for my smeek about vacation, I hadn't realized the thread was so long when I posted my response - I would have waited until I finished reading if I had realized there were already 100 posts)


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Sweet jesus...reading this thread is like being in a room stuffed full of Comic Book Guys.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

jking said:


> Not that I think there's anything to this guy's scar, but it does bring up something I've been thinking about. It seems like just about everyone who has more than 3 lines in this show ends up having "abilities" sooner or later. For some reason that rubs me the wrong way a little, makes it feel like the special ones aren't all that special. Kind of like Clair's new friend. Once I saw he was going to be a new character, my question wasn't "wonder if he's got powers?", it was "wonder what his power will be?"
> 
> Kind of takes the fun out of it a little.


I felt the same way when he showed up on screen. Never crossed my mind for the copy place manager though. That ugly dude love interest for Claire though, he had special abilities written all over him from the time he almost ran into her at the beginning of class.

Also, what's up with all of those people being in the same classes? It was very rare for me to be in more than one class with one or even two people in High School, and my school was smaller than the one she transferred to. All of the cheerleaders and this new dude are all in at least two classes together with Claire? What are the odds? I know almost all tv shows do this with High Schoolers, but it's just one of those things that bugs me.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Goodness, Molly sure can get angry when you push her. First Syler kills her parents, then she manifests the divination power, THEN she starts to see an even bigger menace, looking at her, maybe even looking FOR her. She has had a very rough young life.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

johnperkins21 said:


> Also, what's up with all of those people being in the same classes? It was very rare for me to be in more than one class with one or even two people in High School, and my school was smaller than the one she transferred to. All of the cheerleaders and this new dude are all in at least two classes together with Claire? What are the odds? I know almost all tv shows do this with High Schoolers, but it's just one of those things that bugs me.


A few years (decades? In my adulthood, anyway) ago, some larger schools were experimenting with dividing the student body into small groups who would share many of their classes, in order to foster a stronger sense of community.

So that must be what they're doing.

Yeah! That's the ticket!


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Sweet jesus...reading this thread is like being in a room stuffed full of Comic Book Guys.


Worst. Analogy. Ever.

(it had to be done)


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TreborPugly said:


> Ah, but if the thread is padded with a bunch of repeated stuff, then who wants to put in the effort to read it all first?


Ah, but if people read it all first, then it wouldn't be padded with a bunch of repeated stuff...

And round and round we go!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

hapdrastic said:


> Worst. Analogy. Ever.
> 
> (it had to be done)


Well done, at that. :up:

I had no beef with the episode. They set up a bunch of different storylines that all seem to me to be interesting. I think it was clear from last year that we're going to go an episode occasionally without seeing one of our major characters so I had no problem with Larter's crew being absent. Seemed like a good start to the season, and I'm looking forward to next week.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Why is everyone confused about nathan and the mirror? It seemed like a basic storytelling device to me. He sees his mangled brother, because it still bugs him.


Ummmmm.....

1) This is a show about people with superpowers, some of which include the ability to look like other people.

2) Nathan (and Peter) were the cliffhanger last season, leaving us to wonder whether they died or not.

3) The Heroes writers have tricked us about identities before, numerous times with Candice and one big time with Sylar

There is a fairly large chance that the mirror is something more than just his last memory of Peter.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> The problem with time travel is, technically it only affects the person doing the travelling.


Is that from the "Official Guidebook to Time Travelling" or have you discovered a working theory on time travel? The thing about time travel is that it is fictional and you can make up any rules you want for how it works. In fact, a lot of sci-fi authors have and a number of them differ from your version of time travel.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I abandoned the Lost threads because with so many people not reading them first and then smeeking, they were twice as long as they needed to be.


You'd prefer they just quote someone else and write +1?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A few years (decades? In my adulthood, anyway) ago, some larger schools were experimenting with dividing the student body into small groups who would share many of their classes, in order to foster a stronger sense of community.
> 
> So that must be what they're doing.
> 
> Yeah! That's the ticket!


I was from a small town. There were about 70 people in my graduating class. We always had the same class with the same people. The only thing that was different were your electives. There were usually about 20 people in your class and you'd be stuck with those people through the year.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> You'd prefer they just quote someone else and write +1?


Of course not. I prefer they read the thread, realize that the point they were going to make has already been made, and not post it at all. If they have something new, then post that. If not, then follow along. Posting is not required.

BTW, I'm also including the repeats of the same *questions* over and over, which is even more annoying because those invite repeated identical answers which compounds the problem.

It essentially boils down to 2 points of view.

The smeeker: _The thread is already 15 pages long! I'm not going to read all of that! I'm just going to post my pearls of wisdom whether they've already been posted or not! I'll just preface my comment with "I may be smeeking but" and no one will mind..._

The non-smeeker: _The thread is already 15 pages long! I should read it before posting my thoughts. If I'm not willing to read the thoughts of others before me, why should I expect them to read mine? Besides, my questions might be already answered and hell, someone else may have even thought of or noticed things that I didn't..._

Which one sounds more courteous to you?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I think it's discourteous to require people who want to echo someone else's thoughts to shut up because they weren't the first person to write it, personally.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I haven't read this whole thread, but why should someone not make a post and limit their ability to comment just because someone else did? That's rude.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

TivoFan said:


> Is that from the "Official Guidebook to Time Travelling" or have you discovered a working theory on time travel? The thing about time travel is that it is fictional and you can make up any rules you want for how it works. In fact, a lot of sci-fi authors have and a number of them differ from your version of time travel.


Meh! Time travel did/does/will give me a headache! If you look at 12 different "sources", you'll get 15-20 different theories of time travel. Sometimes, I'd like to travel back in time and kill the grandfather of whoever "invented" time travel.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

TreborPugly said:


> Ah, but if the thread is padded with a bunch of repeated stuff, then who wants to put in the effort to read it all first?
> 
> (In my own defense for my smeek about vacation, I hadn't realized the thread was so long when I posted my response - I would have waited until I finished reading if I had realized there were already 100 posts)


I don't mind interesting points of view and perhaps insight in something I missed, usually many things - I gave up on Lost last season - too many other shows that are actually enjoyable. So when the shows ends with a shot of two old guys and a kid with an island in a snow globe I will be most happy

As for Hs, The premier was well paced and sets up the next few weeks and good progression and a few answers (and curve balls) - Love the comic Hiro trek in old Japan.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

It's amazing to me how much of a non-issue this honestly is. Yes, there are occasionally numerous superfluous posts that don't contribute all that much. They take all of 0.3 seconds to move past. Who cares whether someone read the whole thread or not and why is it so important to call them out on it? It was always my feeling that the whole "Smeeker" tag began with a decent amount of humor behind it. 

I, personally, get much more fed up by the threads that get bogged down by tireless interpretations of proper board etiquette than by people who end up posting a repeated point.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

My graduating class was about 400 people, and I was in many of the same classes with other people. Most of the people in AP physics were in AP calculus, and vice versa. Most of those kids were then either in honors english or AP english, and similar division among the history classes.

That was senior year, but other years weren't much different.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

It's certainly probable that it's Nathan who is killing (going to kill) Sulu and Mama and others. They were plotting to kill millions of people and he stopped it. He now has the motivation to eliminate them so they don't try to do it again.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jradford said:


> It's amazing to me how much of a non-issue this honestly is. Yes, there are occasionally numerous superfluous posts that don't contribute all that much. They take all of 0.3 seconds to move past. Who cares whether someone read the whole thread or not and why is it so important to call them out on it? It was always my feeling that the whole "Smeeker" tag began with a decent amount of humor behind it.
> 
> I, personally, get much more fed up by the threads that get bogged down by tireless interpretations of proper board etiquette than by people who end up posting a repeated point.


 :up: :up:


----------



## jfjellstad (May 6, 2002)

RickStrobel said:


> It's certainly probable that it's Nathan who is killing (going to kill) Sulu and Mama and others. They were plotting to kill millions of people and he stopped it. He now has the motivation to eliminate them so they don't try to do it again.


Not sure Nathan knows about Sulu. I think the only people who knows about Sulu is Hiro and Ando (+ the original secret society)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The person's build did not seem right for nathan.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

jfjellstad said:


> Not sure Nathan knows about Sulu. I think the only people who knows about Sulu is Hiro and Ando (+ the original secret society)


Well, we also have no idea what Nathan has done for the past 4 months. It seemed to me that it's set up to make us, at the very least, suspect Nathan as the killer.

Nathan, after returning to Earth after his voyage to the skies, could have gone on a mission to find out who was ultimately responsible for his brother's death and very quickly decided that the folks behind the bomb were the ones. I think this episode showed him at his breaking point, which, after 4 months of not knowing what to do with himself other than drink himself into oblivion, may have resulted in him wanting to KILL those responsible. The conversation he had with his Mom where he called her EVIL was clearly very shortly after him having a moment of epiphany. It just so happens that the very scene prior to that one is where we saw Peter bump Ando as he went to meet Sulu at the square.

I'll have to watch again to see if this all makes sense, or even if it makes too much sense and thus declares itself a red herring.

Edit: Nathan being the killer and being able to fly makes it very easy to explain why the killer could jump off a building with someone resulting in only Sulu's death. The simplicity of it, though, makes it seem almost too obvious.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jradford said:


> Edit: Nathan being the killer and being able to fly makes it very easy to explain why the killer could jump off a building with someone resulting in only Sulu's death. The simplicity of it, though, makes it seem almost too obvious.


How about this:

Sulu flew off leaving the attempted killer to fall to his death.

Ando just saw someone lying in a puddle of blood (a very quickly forming puddle of blood, but that's another discussion) who's to say it was Sulu?

I did read the whole thread, but it's been a few days for those memories fade.

Anyone else notice the similarities between New Boyfriend and Peter?
Particularly when he floated up to the window, I originally thought it was Peter.

phox


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think Sulu is permanantly dead. 

He is either alive because of his powers, or Hiro will muck around with time to save him (yes, I know there's a paradox there).


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Anyone else think it was odd that Claire broke her leg in the gym? It looked like a perfect landing. The way her shin was broken and how she landed doesn't jibe.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

RickStrobel said:


> Anyone else think it was odd that Claire broke her leg in the gym? It looked like a perfect landing. The way her shin was broken and how she landed doesn't jibe.


But they took the mat away. She landed on the hard floor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> But they took the mat away. She landed on the hard floor.


And she has shown herself to be VERY fragile! Not to mention accident-prone.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jradford said:


> It's amazing to me how much of a non-issue this honestly is. Yes, there are occasionally numerous superfluous posts that don't contribute all that much. They take all of 0.3 seconds to move past.


I'm not talking about a random thread that might have a smeek in it. I'm specifically talking about _Lost_ threads and _Heroes_ threads that inevitably have smeeks in the double digits. And when most of those get answered (even with an "already asked and answered" response), it amounts to a lot of posts that take a lot more than .3 second to get past.

But you're right - it's not that big of a deal, because I can just skip the Heroes threads like I already started doing with the Lost threads last season. I like reading other peoples' thoughts, but I just happen to find the abundance of smeeking in these particular threads annoying. Maybe you don't. But it doesn't make my opinion of it wrong, just different than yours.

And I don't get how a "non-issue" can be "amazing" at the same time. Shouldn't a non-issue be boring?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

For those of you who are too frickin' lazy to go over to imdb and look it up, George Takei's character's name on Heroes is *Kaito Nakamura*.

Jan


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> For those of you who are too frickin' lazy to go over to imdb and look it up, George Takei's character's name on Heroes is *Kaito Nakamura*.
> 
> Jan


I can tell from your post count that you're new here, but it's a long-standing tradition on TiVoCommunity to refer to characters by the actors' names from previous roles.

Don't worry, after you've been here a while you'll get the hang of things.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

This thread is full of unnecessary posts about unnecessary posts (including this one). Can we just stay on topic? I think it was something about...Heroes?


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I can tell from your post count that you're new here, but it's a long-standing tradition on TiVoCommunity to refer to characters by the actors' names from previous roles.
> 
> Don't worry, after you've been here a while you'll get the hang of things.


Casting spoiler:



Spoiler



Yep, just wait until Uhura shows up


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Kaito is a stupid name. I'm not going to call him that.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Kaito is a stupid name. I'm not going to call him that.


Because Sulu isn't a stupid name?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Re: That original secret society - 
didn't they say something about each of them being the "Elders" and that each of them had a child, and the implication was that they were trying to protect those children as the future?
Couldn't Nathan be a part of that group... maybe not from the beginning, but a later inductee of some sort? after his Mother learned of Claire?
Made me curious...


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

> didn't they say something about each of them being the "Elders" and that each of them had a child, and the implication was that they were trying to protect those children as the future?


Probably not because he was so not in the know about the group in the first season.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

serumgard said:


> Because Sulu isn't a stupid name?


No, it's a very fine name, worthy of high praise.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> No, it's a very fine name, worthy of high praise.


You go on believing that. But it's no less stupid than Kaito.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Someone needs to watch Star Trek: Generations.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Why is everyone confused about nathan and the mirror? It seemed like a basic storytelling device to me. He sees his mangled brother, because it still bugs him.


As it was mentioned earlier too... Things in Heroes aren't just "basic storytelling devices"

If anything, his brother should be alive and he should be dead... How did Nathan survive? He flew up there and dropped off Peter and then flew away?



cwoody222 said:


> Yep, you're right.
> 
> And wasn't it seen last year too? On some of the characters' shoulders as a tattoo or something?


Yes - Niki/Jessica has a tattoo on her shoulder/back.



Church AV Guy said:


> Goodness, Molly sure can get angry when you push her. First Syler kills her parents, then she manifests the divination power, THEN she starts to see an even bigger menace, looking at her, maybe even looking FOR her. She has had a very rough young life.


All I could think of that the Eye of Sauron sees her. 



scooterboy said:


> _lots of stuff completely useless to this thread_


Scooterboy, please open up some new thread somewhere else to discuss the pros and cons to smeeking and who should/shouldn't post in threads... You're upping the noise/signal ratio in this thread and it isn't appreciated. I'd gladly re-read stuff by smeekers rather then your drivel. If people simply jump ahead and post a question that's been answered don't answer it or reply... search the thread, the answer is in it. You're wasting more time going on and on and on...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

serumgard said:


> You go on believing that. But it's no less stupid than Kaito.


Sulu is superior because it is so stupid that it's brilliant. There is no LU sound in japanese. That is the key to loving the name.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Sulu was born in San Francisco. His name can have any sound it needs/wants.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

You all realize Sulu is a surname, right?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

ping said:


> You all realize Sulu is a surname, right?


Are you suggesting we call him Kaito Sulu? I'm down with that.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's an interesting tidbit:
http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Hikaru_Sulu


> In the Japanese version of Star Trek, his family name was changed to 'Kato'


So we can call him Kato and pretend our "i" key is broken.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> We're talking about a master swordsman here. It's 'Nakamura-san' as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> P.S. to Rob: and the 'too frickin' lazy' rant applies double to all youse guys who call Neil Patrick Harris 'Doogie' all the time.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing with "Chandler" I can never think of the actor's name.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> I do the same thing with "Chandler" I can never think of the actor's name.


Chanandler Bong


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> Chanandler Bong


That's _Miss _ Chanandler Bong.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I think you are misinterpreting why people call him Sulu or why they call barney doogie, Jan. It's not because we are too stupid to know the real character's name and how to look it up. It's just an intentionally goofy mannerism.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> I know 'everyone' does it, but it makes you all sound like a bunch of morons.


Wow, I used to like you...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> P.S. to Rob: and the 'too frickin' lazy' rant applies double to all youse guys who call Neil Patrick Harris 'Doogie' all the time.
> 
> I know 'everyone' does it, but it makes you all sound like a bunch of morons.
> 
> Jan


May be going out on a limb here, but is it that time of month?


----------



## atreyu (Feb 5, 2003)

I LOVED most of last season, and hooked several of my friends on it by making DVDs of the season midway through.

That said, I thought the premiere (as well as last season's finale) suuuuuuucked! I'm thankful to Tim Kring for creating the show, but the man cannot write a great episode to save his life. His worst episodes are crammed full of melodramatic Mohinder monologues, stilted dialog and stereotypical, one-dimensional secondary characters... and the action drags excruciatingly.

Kring's scripts often feel like they were crafted by sitting in a sandbox, playing with action figures and making funny voices: "Mr. Bennett, I'm your mean boss, so you have to do what I say... get back to work!" "Oh yeah? Well, I'm going to use my super secret spy move on you!" "Aaah, that hurts! Ok, ok, you can stay on your break!" 

Mr. Kring needs to turn his next "landmark" episode over to Brian Fuller ("Company Man"), Joe Pokaski ("Five Years Gone") or *anyone* else on his writing team.

I'm hopeful, though... I think last year's first two episodes (also by Kring) weren't very strong, either, but the season took off in a hurry as other writers took over and it got really good, really fast. So although this season premiere was a lot worse than last year's I'm cautiously optimistic that the show will find its stride quickly.

Thought I'd make a positive addendum to the accent discussion... I was super impressed that casting is using fluent Spanish speakers for the roles of Maya & Alejandro and whoever's writing their dialog. As a fluent Spanish speaker I find it grating to listen to the status quo in tvland: vaguely Latino-looking American actors butchering dialog that appears to be auto-translated by some website. (Case in point: Prison Break at the end of last season & beginning of this season.)


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> And I don't get how a "non-issue" can be "amazing" at the same time. Shouldn't a non-issue be boring?


YES! It should be! When it's not, it becomes amazing. That's a proven scientific formula.


----------



## atreyu (Feb 5, 2003)

Someone suggested earlier that the virus Mohinder's trying to find a cure for is different from what Molly had last year. However, "Midas" explicitly says the virus is what killed Mohinder's sister. Huge continuity error! Last season made it clear that Molly was dying from the same thing Shanti (sp?) died of... and Mohinder already cured that disease (in Molly) by isolating it in his own blood! So why is this a threat? Why is research into a cure necessary?

By the way, if the answer to that is that the search for a cure is just a ruse to lure The Company out of hiding, wouldn't they have caught on by now... seeing as Molly is still alive & well, and Matt doesn't seem to have caught it either?

I don't think it's a ruse... I suspect that this plague/virus will play a central role this season: it's too rich a vein of potential material (already mined by countless movies & tv shows before Heroes). Really, references to the virus robbing specials of their powers and how it could mutate and affect the general population sounded like obvious plot-device plants.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I don't think Mohinder can devise enough treatment from his blood to cure more than a handful of specials at a time. He needs to be able to scale up.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I took it to be a ruse, but one which the company was on to. But that's confusing too.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

atreyu said:


> Someone suggested earlier that the virus Mohinder's trying to find a cure for is different from what Molly had last year. However, "Midas" explicitly says the virus is what killed Mohinder's sister. Huge continuity error! Last season made it clear that Molly was dying from the same thing Shanti (sp?) died of... and Mohinder already cured that disease (in Molly) by isolating it in his own blood! So why is this a threat? Why is research into a cure necessary?


Apparently after half a page on complaints about smeeking in these threads, we're met by another smeek.

I don't think they would continue to run with this "plague" storyline all season knowing it would be a continuity error. If we hear more about this plague, I think it will simply be something that lure The Company out of hiding.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I once referred to Nathan Fillion as "Cap'n Mal" and several people didn't get it. I took that as a sign that those people are not part of the in crowd and have no business on this thread. 

(I know, I'm a newbie myself  )


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> For those of you who are too frickin' lazy to go over to imdb and look it up, George Takei's character's name on Heroes is *Kaito Nakamura*.
> 
> Jan


Would you get mad if I told you the new Halo game has Hellboy, Chancellor Valorum, Starbuck, and of course Mal, Wash and Jayne?


----------



## atreyu (Feb 5, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Apparently after half a page on complaints about smeeking in these threads, we're met by another smeek.


I've only just returned to TC after an absence of several years. I logged in today because I felt like talking TV, and this was a place where I always enjoyed doing that. So I'm kind of bummed out by the juvenile name-calling on my first day back.

Being a smeek would mean that:
1) I'd duplicated the content of a previous post, because
2) I hadn't bothered to read the rest of the thread before posting.

Wrong on both counts. Re: #2, I read the whole thread before posting a word. Re: #1, if you'd bothered to actually think through what I was saying in the post in question, and/or if you'd bothered to glance back at the previous virus/infection/plague related posts before dismissing me (the posts are mostly on page 3), you'd see I was actually making a point that hadn't been made earlier in the thread.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

ducker said:


> Scooterboy, please open up some new thread somewhere else to discuss the pros and cons to smeeking and who should/shouldn't post in threads... You're upping the noise/signal ratio in this thread and it isn't appreciated. I'd gladly re-read stuff by smeekers rather then your drivel. If people simply jump ahead and post a question that's been answered don't answer it or reply... search the thread, the answer is in it. You're wasting more time going on and on and on...


+1



TAsunder said:


> Sulu is superior because it is so stupid that it's brilliant. There is no LU sound in japanese. That is the key to loving the name.


The correct way to pronounce that name in Japanese would be "Suru"


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Like with Lost, I think my head will start to explode if I try and analyze everything that is going on and try and keep it all straight.

So I am going to just sit back, relax, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

atreyu said:


> I LOVED most of last season, and hooked several of my friends on it by making DVDs of the season midway through.
> 
> That said, I thought the premiere (as well as last season's finale) suuuuuuucked! I'm thankful to Tim Kring for creating the show, but the man cannot write a great episode to save his life. His worst episodes are crammed full of melodramatic Mohinder monologues, stilted dialog and stereotypical, one-dimensional secondary characters... and the action drags excruciatingly.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly, though Bryan Fuller is currently busy running _Pushing Daisies_ on ABC, as he created the series.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> - What happened to the Haitian?
> - Could he be behind Peter's amnesia?


I can't believe no one said this before me, but doesn't that mean Peter has the Haitian's powers? (They never met in season one (except in the future), did they?)



hanumang said:


> Someone needs to watch Star Trek: Generations.


I hope it's not me. I saw that once too many times already.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> I can't believe no one said this before me, but doesn't that mean Peter has the Haitian's powers? (They never met in season one (except in the future), did they?)


Considering that the Haitian neutralizes powers, it's possible that he's the only one Peter can't copy the powers of.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, but we don't know if the Haitian does it automatically or by an act of will.


----------

